# Scantily clad female: Please C&C



## Newnan3 (Jul 25, 2010)

Some shots from a recent shoot.....She's Peruvian and I think she sorta looks like Eva Mendes.

I have a Panasonic GF1, Vivitar flashes and Cybersyncs.

MY flickr if anyone is interested.  http://www.flickr.com/photos/44706805@N07/

*:thumbup:*
Sorry if i posted too many.....

1)






2)






3)





4)





5)





6)






7)





8)





9)


----------



## iRay808 (Jul 25, 2010)

Nice shots :thumbup: n really beautiful model i must say =]


----------



## shmne (Jul 26, 2010)

I love the lighting in #4 and #6. Overall good shots.

Must have been fun on that shoot ^_- and I agree, bit of Eva in there o.o


----------



## edouble (Jul 26, 2010)

Good job! Looks like her top has dirt on it on pic #7.?.

I am imagining what a beautiful pic it would be of a tight crop on her face (left side with cute beauty mark) with creative lighting.....


----------



## twoeyesopen (Jul 26, 2010)

While it is true that the model is quite stunning, I find that the surroundings lack thought.  Could you do another shoot with her perhaps out in the real world, where she can interact with the surroundings?
Props perhaps?
I find her posing to be rather static and unemotional.
You might even suggest a nude shot, she does have a lovely body. 
I feel that shot #1 is the best as it shows her in the best pose and she is  looking right at the viewer. Check out the pics of greats like Herb Ritts, and Sarah Moon.


----------



## AlexL (Jul 26, 2010)

loving all of them, great job


----------



## GotaLuvThosPens (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd say 6 is your winner.  The framing, pose, and wardrobe all flatter the model.  There are some lighting and posing issues in the others that distract me.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 26, 2010)

edouble said:


> Good job! Looks like her top has dirt on it on pic #7.?.
> 
> I am imagining what a beautiful pic it would be of a tight crop on her face (left side with cute beauty mark) with creative lighting.....



Im pretty sure those are sequins or something on her top........

I may have a photo like youre talking about.  Im not finished pp all of the photos yet.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 26, 2010)

Heres a closer beauty mark crop.....


----------



## burnws6 (Jul 27, 2010)

Lighting is flat, somewhat overexposed and the tones are a little warm. Besides that, they're halfway decent. 

You need to either soften the light or move the position because it's creating harsh shadows that distract.

1. Although it's overexposed, I think you were going for a high key kind of look. I still think it was cropped a little weird.

2. Is overexposed, too orange and you need a reflector or a second light because that back arm is getting lost. Maybe position her a little farther from the seamless to get rid of that light gradient. Unless you want that there.

3. Needs a contrast boost, and rim light is way too overexposed. I like the pose though.

4. I like, besides that gradient again. If you're going to do a gradient stand the model farther and hide a small flash behind her pointing towards the seamless so you have a nice, even gradient.

5. Is decent, don't like the cutting off of the chair. Tighter crop might work better on this one.

6. It's a shame a little bit more of her left eye didn't show. The rim lighting that barely shows up on her elbow would have made that picture perfect if it ran across her entire back arm. Like the lighting, again...that gradient. 

7. Hard shadows work behind the subject, not in front. Decent picture.

8. Is good, except her feet looking like they have gangrene. Don't get me wrong...one light scenarios where light fades off and creates a nice dramatic effect is a common method. But it needs to be subtle. Your light, just kinda falls off.

9. See above. 



Just my two cents. Good **** though, keep it up! The best photographer is one that nitpicks!



*** I just saw you're equipment....It upped the anti. That's more than good for some vivitar's.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 27, 2010)

I appreciate everyones input.....

I did a b/w of #5 that I liked better.  

I also did a few different crops......Let me know what you think burnws6


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jul 27, 2010)

Wow man...   beautiful!  More beautiful than Eva Mendez


----------



## Derrel (Jul 29, 2010)

The model really has an attractive look. I do like the B&W treatment you added on shot #5--the new photo looks crisp and nice. The model is very attractive, but these seem to be lacking something, and it's hard to put my finger on exactly what it is that these are lacking...maybe it's the lack of props...like in shots #3 and #4--these seem to be shot against seamless paper, and the model is for the most part looking off-camera, so there's an unstated cultural permission granted to us to be allowed to look at her--and she's a real looker, but she's not actually "doing" anything...if for example she were holding a book, or a glass of wine, or even a TV remote, or one of those long butane candle lighters, there'd be at least some type of "back story" that our minds could create...but when she's just sitting there, looking "model-y", I dunno...she's gorgeous, but she's just not "doing" anything.

This might not be the kind of C&C you asked for, but what I see is a gorgeous woman who is a learning model. She's worth of another shoot I think.


----------



## gsgary (Jul 29, 2010)

I think if she was sat at a desk (at 45 degress) with a typewriter wearing glasses, the secretary look i think it would be a killer, nice shots but something is missing, one of the best bodies i have seen for a long while


----------



## gsgary (Jul 29, 2010)

Got it, she has the same expression in most shots


----------



## misskrys (Jul 29, 2010)

+1 to above posts; beautiful shots! I just have to add - her tan line is really distracting to me. In a lot of shots it's covered by either her clothes or her hair, but in the strapless dress shots you can really see it. Some PP can definitely fix that, though.


----------



## Newnan3 (Jul 29, 2010)

I appreciate everyone's input!  

Ive only been shooting for a couple of months so any feedback that can help improve my work is Welcomed/Encouraged!


----------

